# Soap Mold Recommendations



## sue1965 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was hoping to get some input on your favorite type of molds to work with.  I would like to invest in a few new ones and have been looking online.  Do you have a favorite supplier that you can recommend with a good selection?  I have a silicone loaf mold which is fine, but doesn't allow me to make larger batches.  I also have the verticle mold from brambleberry and a silicone mold for individual bars which I haven't used yet.  For those of you that have wooden molds, how do you like them?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to build a wooden mold.  Lowe's has furring strips for $2.00, I think it's 6 or 8 feet long x 1/2" thick x 4" wide. I'm just going to buy a silicon mold liner and build the box around it Why pay $50.00 for a mold when you can build it for $2.00, plus the cost of the mold? BB's silicon liner for a 2 pound mold is $10.00.


----------



## sue1965 (Mar 15, 2013)

I checked out the mold liner and your idea is super budget friendly.  I don't want to spend a ton of $ on molds but I want something decent.  I'll have to check out our Lowe's over the weekend...looks like I might have a project in store for the hubby   Thanks for the tip!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 15, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## lsg (Mar 15, 2013)

I just got my new Silvermoon silicone lined molds.  I love their molds because they are well made and sell at a reasonable price.

http://silvermoonsoapmolds.com/


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 15, 2013)

lsg said:


> I just got my new Silvermoon silicone lined molds.  I love their molds because they are well made and sell at a reasonable price.
> 
> http://silvermoonsoapmolds.com/



What did you get? I saw their smallest log mold with liner is $100.00


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 15, 2013)

I use 6lb wooden scrap molds my husband built me and line them with freezer paper from the dollar store. I just can't get with spending money on silicone molds.


----------



## lsg (Mar 15, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> What did you get? I saw their smallest log mold with liner is $100.00


 
I got two slab molds, but a couple of years ago I bought two of their log molds.  These are my favorite molds for large batches of soap.


----------

